# Blu-Ray Player an Grafikkarte anschließen?



## BxBender (25. November 2009)

*Blu-Ray Player an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

Hallo.

Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass man einen handelsüblichen externen Blu-Ray Player auch an die Grafikkarte des PC anschließen kann? 

Möchte mir zu Weihnachen evtl. ein Gerät zulegen, um es dann später ganz normal am noch nicht vorhandenen TV-Gerät anzustöpseln.
Könnte ich also übergangsweise damit am PC auch Filme schauen, so als wenn ich mir jetzt ein internes PC-Teil zulegen würde?
Habe einen guten Rechner mit ATI 4870-Karte und den BenQ X2200W Monitor mit DVI und HDMI-Anschluss.
Die komische Konstellation kommt zustande, weil ich mir dann später, wenn ich mir einen großen TV-Flachbildschirm zulege, dann gleich einen ordentlichen internen Brenner zulegen möchte.
Demnach wäre ein normales BD-Lesegerät dann schon wieder überflüssig.
Die Mehrkosten für den BD-Brenner scheue ich aber, solnage ich nicht den TV dafür habe.
Wenn das also möglich wäre, hätte ich en gerät, was ich die ganze Zeit über nutzen kann. Beim Brenner bräuchte ich derzeit keine Brennfunktion (die Kosten habe ich aber schon jetzt und später ist es bestimmt günstiger zu haben), und beim internen Leselaufwerk habe ich später auch wieder neue Kosten wegen dem externen Zusatzgerät.
Versteht ihr mich? Schwierige Geburt. Nun kommt ihr und gebt mir hoffntlich nen guten Rat. Danke. 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## exa (25. November 2009)

*AW: Blu-Ray Player an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

dazu müsste die Karte über einen Hdmi IN verfügen, was Grakas meines Wissens nicht haben

du kannst aber den Player problemlos direkt an deinen Bildschirm anschließen...

den Ton musst du dann halt an deine Anlage weiterspeisen


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

*AW: Blu-Ray Player an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

du könntest den player normalerweise halt direkt an den bildschirm anschliessen..aber nicht an eine grafikkarte


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2009)

*AW: Blu-Ray Player an Grafikkarte anschließen?*

der TFT muss aber HDCP beherrschen. ist zwar zu vermuten, wenn er HDMI hat, aber wer weiß...


----------

